# home made incubater



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

anyone got any home incubater pic please plus what is the best way to go about it to save money thanks.

luke28


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Here's mine, spare heat-cable, stated, digital thermometer, and 2 clear disc covers as a viewing window. the poly box came from Pets at Home.


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

here is one of my home made incubators:


















already had poly box, brought pulse stat and had heat mat, tubs came from wilkos, digital thermometer got off ebay, 
hope it helps :2thumb:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

aparenty the best things for incubators if you have a lot of eggs hacthlings is an old fridge even if it dosent work because they are so gud a insulating and keeping the cold in they are very good at keeping heat in! if you can get one with a glass front happy days!


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I have a poly box from a tropical fish store containing an aquarium heater/thermostat,4-5 inches of water and an ice cream tub containing vermiculite and corn eggs. Cost about £20 in total, keep lid on ice cream tub to avoid drips from box lid.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks all very helpful.

luke28


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

and heres mine

doesnt look too pretty with all the duck tape :lol2:

but temps seem perfect and stable

old drinks fridge , 7m heat cable , pulse stat and 2 pc fans connected to a mobile phone charger and on a plug timer to do on 15 mins - off 15 mins on 15 mins etc etc

first attempt at incubating but 2 clutches in atm , first due in a week or so :-D


----------



## Hants-snakes (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres one of mine.

A wine cooler from ebay (which works) £17

Mat £free (going to use heat cable next year!!)

Dimming Stat £free

Thermometer £7

Hatched about 10-12 clutches this year!!


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

most people seem to be doing the still air incubation method. Has anyone considered the fan operated method perhaps with a heating filament???


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ive seen home made ones advertised with fans in, theres a guy on the uk animal classifieds who makes them, but like i say the hovabator and the home made one I made has just as good hatch rate as the herp 2, as for ventilation the hova doesnt have any holes at all and the home made one has a few holes either end just for a small amount of air can flow through,
mine look pretty much the same as the others above, the only difference is that i use a pulse stat!, just personal pref again,
My own personal opinion is the herp 2 looks very nice! but thats it,its ok if you dont have hatch many eggs out.


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

there's a sticky at the top of the breeding page


----------

